# New born baby mice



## MagicalHome

How do I get rid of new born baby mice? I have kept a few unused small appliances in our attic. They are still in their boxes with styrofoam. As I was cleaning my attic last week, I checked on the appliances. Then I saw a group of baby mice sitting in the styro. When I remove the appliance, they scampered away. Yuck, so gross! Now, how do I get rid of this tiny rats? I have put fly paper all over the house. I have caught only two.


----------



## jlhaslip

get a hungry cat...


----------



## retired guy 60

MagicalHome said:


> have put fly paper all over the house.


By fly paper I hope you mean sticky traps. They will eventually do the trick. Proper placement will help. Mice seem to like to walk around the edges of a room (not a mouse expert however). Also look for droppings so you know where they hang out. Put the traps there. If you have pets such as a dog use judgement where you place traps. I don't like to see animals suffer but there are health issues in having living rodent guests and the health issues take priority over humane issues. In the best of all possible worlds I'd trap and release but that's not practical.


----------



## MagicalHome

Yes, I mean those sticky paper. I caught another one yesterday. And I met the mother! I saw it passing by several time at the trap where I caught her babies. How will I catch the mother? 

I don't like cats very much. Are they really good in catching mice?


----------



## sam floor

A small piece of dog food in the center of the trap seems to attract mice.


----------



## baum

If it was me i would do somethign like this..
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3686451&CAWELAID=366055964


----------



## MagicalHome

I already caught 9 baby mice with the sticky fly paper. It was so gross. I bet the mother is hunting me now.


----------



## H. A. S.

In the old days, some of my buddies used them as catfish bait. They say catfish love the little snacks.:yes:


----------



## ianc435

MagicalHome said:


> I already caught 9 baby mice with the sticky fly paper. It was so gross. I bet the mother is hunting me now.


You should eat them. Gods creature should not go to waste.


----------



## Lockeset

Please remember that sticky traps are a VERY bad way to die. Check them often and put any mouse caught in the trap out of it's misery quickly. 

I'm a hunter and big time meat eater, I have no problem with exterminating like you are doing, but I just don't like needless suffering of any animals (altho House Centipedes are ok, kill them slow).


----------



## Red Squirrel

Add a bit of seasoning salt, bake in oven at 450F for 15 minutes, flip over and bake for another 10 minutes. Serve with BBQ sauce.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Lockeset said:


> Please remember that sticky traps are a VERY bad way to die. Check them often and put any mouse caught in the trap out of it's misery quickly.
> 
> I'm a hunter and big time meat eater, I have no problem with exterminating like you are doing, but I just don't like needless suffering of any animals (altho House Centipedes are ok, kill them slow).


I agree with this, go with a quick death method.


----------



## MagicalHome

I don't have the guts to kill them. I roll them in that sticky paper, wrap in plastic bags and throw them in the garbage. Let the garbage guy get rid of them.


----------



## Lockeset

MagicalHome said:


> I don't have the guts to kill them. I roll them in that sticky paper, wrap in plastic bags and throw them in the garbage. Let the garbage guy get rid of them.


Yeah, that's great, let them suffer for a couple days...


Hopefully when the mice take over they use sticky pads on your children.


----------



## ianc435

Lockeset said:


> Yeah, that's great, let them suffer for a couple days...
> 
> Hopefully when the mice take over they use sticky pads on your children.


Well if your talking about morality and right and wrong, the mice are tresspassing. Human being get shot for that stuff. The mice could take over but they first have to out smart a piece of cardboard with glue on it.


----------



## DangerMouse

ianc435 said:


> The mice could take over but they first have to out smart a piece of cardboard with glue on it.


Yup, that and the magical lure of peanut butter......

The wife finds babies in nests in the chicken coop frequently.... she used to try to relocate them, now she just lets the chickens have them.

DM


----------



## Lockeset

ianc435 said:


> Well if your talking about morality and right and wrong, the mice are tresspassing. Human being get shot for that stuff.


 That's fine, I'm all for it. But torturing a tresspasser for multiple days, pulling off their arms and legs, that's a little over the top.


> The mice could take over but they first have to out smart a piece of cardboard with glue on it.


One day!


----------



## rusty baker

Red Squirrel said:


> Add a bit of seasoning salt, bake in oven at 450F for 15 minutes, flip over and bake for another 10 minutes. Serve with BBQ sauce.


 
Ranch dressing would also be nice.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Mice are vermin
Any way to kill them is OK by me
That said I use just the snap traps
The only thing I caught with a glue trap is my cat


----------



## DangerMouse

rusty baker said:


> Ranch dressing would also be nice.


I dunno.... BBQ DOES sound a bit better though.... but only because she's been using up her hoard of ranch dressing lately on the possum, rats, ***** and squirrels.... kinda tired of it. Po)

DM


----------



## PAbugman

If you need to release a non-target catch from a glue trap, vegetable oil will soften the glue, although a cat won't stand still for that. When I was careless with a glue trap at our house, in the morning I found it stuck to the wall (?) with cat fur on it.

One time I did catch a lizard (skink, some call them). Used the vegetable oil and it came off nicely and returned to the environment. Hope it did well after that.


----------



## rusty baker

Our dog, a bichon frise, catches mice better than any cat we have had.


----------



## DangerMouse

Yup, our Husky-Shepard mix gives the cats a run for their money too.
Good mouser, that one.

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel

Scuba_Dave said:


> Mice are vermin
> Any way to kill them is OK by me
> That said I use just the snap traps
> The only thing I caught with a glue trap is my cat


I'm sure the cat was not too happy about that. Walking around with that trap stuck to it's paw. LOL


----------



## fireguy

Red Squirrel said:


> I'm sure the cat was not too happy about that. Walking around with that trap stuck to it's paw. LOL


 
Yeah, what if that was a child with a trap stuck to it's paw. LOL

I don't let the mice suffer either, I use a board on them. I don't want mouse parts on my tools.


----------



## ianc435

fireguy said:


> Yeah, what if that was a child with a trap stuck to it's paw. LOL
> 
> I don't let the mice suffer either, I use a board on them. I don't want mouse parts on my tools.


Waterboarding? thats torture.


----------



## fireguy

ianc435 said:


> Waterboarding? thats torture.


They want to show up wearing turbines, they get waterboarded


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Red Squirrel said:


> I'm sure the cat was not too happy about that. Walking around with that trap stuck to it's paw. LOL



Actually the *glue trap* was stuck to its belly


----------



## rusty baker

DangerMouse said:


> I dunno.... BBQ DOES sound a bit better though.... but only because she's been using up her hoard of ranch dressing lately on the possum, rats, ***** and squirrels.... kinda tired of it. Po)
> 
> DM


Why not wrap them in bacon and brown on the grill?


----------



## ianc435

fireguy said:


> They want to show up wearing turbines, they get waterboarded


I beleive they are not turbines but pull starts


----------



## Lockeset

If you have a ongoing problem with mice and are using glue traps, put a bucket of water outside. When you find a trap with a mouse on it, dip it in the bucket, the mouse will die quickly. Or you can just fold the trap over onto the mouse so it's completely covered, put it on the ground, then step on it fast and hard.

Anything is better than the mouse writhing around in pain, ripping all it's fur and legs and eyes out in the sticky pad for days inside of your garbage can.


----------



## RachelSuzannah

I know this is an older post, but if anyone has a similar situation and looks at this, my advice would be to bring them to a wildlife rehabilitator. please dont use glue traps, if you absolutely feel the need to kill them, please go with snap traps or something immediate. You wouldn't want to die a slow death, stuck to the ground covered in **** and piss. Really the humane traps work but people just dont put in the work to make them work, like patching entry holes and packaging food in air tight containers. You're even not supposed to release them too far away from where they are caught....If there's no way in and no food left out, then they wont come back!


----------



## Old Thomas

When I was a kid I used to find mouse nests with babies in the corn crib. I would call one of the farm cats. Female cats are good at catching mice. Male cats like to sleep and find female cats.


----------

